# Where are the cheap eMTBs?



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

My wife just bought a Ride1Up Core-5 for $1,150 and considering the price of eMTBs it shocked me how good it was. It's cadence sensing (not torque sensing) and uses a hub motor, so I understand why it might not be ideal for off road use, but I found it still works quite well.

I've been keeping on eye on eMTB prices and specs, and right now every one I've found uses center drive and start at around $5,000. I can't find any with mountain geometry, but with cheaper electric systems. It seems like the whole entry level eMTB market is being ignored.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Check Bikes Direct; JMO. My friends and I who have purchased from them report the price/quality ratio was good.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

...I don't know why I didn't think to check Bikes Direct.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

bad mechanic said:


> .....It seems like the whole entry level eMTB market is being ignored.


GOOD!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

You are correct. You will not be able to find anything new under $5k that is capable on real mountain bike trails.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Agree on no cheap eBikes.

Heck, my wife's Como has me concerned a bit. Class 3 eBike, 27 mph, 160mm disc brakes. I get that a city bike is for flatland biking, but I hear more "horror" stories from ebikes on paved paths than on MTB.

Now you want a bike that can go 20 MPH down the steeps? I wouldn't want anyone out there on inferior suspension, tiny discs, XC tires with hard rubber compound. Go ahead and send them down the hill on that Huffy with a jet engine and see how they do.

----------------

Motors and batteries cost money. (duh). That pulls off the spec. Retail on a battery is almost $1500 now. Motors are not cheap. NRE's on frame design need to be accounted for. From cost, that puts what on the bike, $2000 at best?

So that $3000 e-bike if non-E is a $1000 bike. Probably reasonable to put on a steep MTB trail on human power, but make it so you can fly at 20 mph down trails with features designed for non-E? You're asking for big trouble.

-------------

E-bikes (at any price) with supportive suspension, big discs and 4-pot brakes, DH class or aggressive trail class tires with multi-compound rubber just makes sense to keep trail users out of trouble.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

BTW this is NOT a comment about homemade e-bikes. Anyone who can pull that off can wrench, design, and likely ride. Good for you guys! Save that cash and build your cool bike for pennies on the dollar.

I'm talking about the people who buy a bike, have the shop maintain it (including the tubeless fluid top-offs), and just ride. They need a purchased solution, and it's that situation that has high risk of bad outcomes when under-spec-ed.

BTW again, it is also not a commentary about "buying into" a sport without skill or being lazy. It's (IMO) a comment about putting hte right spec on a bike that is appropriate for the riding capability on the trail. And the fact is that the big brakes, high tech tires etc simply command a higher price and that translates to MSRP naturally. It does NOT mean that e-bikes should be arbitrarily priced high to ensure a specific output. 

Price is the result, not the vehicle.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

I was able to pick up some of the KHS SixFifty 5555+ e-bikes which retail for under $5k https://www.khsdealers.com/Upload/flyer/2020-5555-Plus-E.pdf


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Class II? where can you ride a Class II with no pavement?


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Alibaba*

*Please include hospital room number where we can send the get-well cards, when posting reviews for eMTB's purchased from Alibaba.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

BTW my idea of a cheap e-bike is one that is basically NOT an ebike, then you can flip a switch to just barely barely take the edge off of climbing out of demo. But otherwise, not an ebike. Just that climb out sucks. How light can we get a motor that has little power and a battery just enough to run it for 3.5 miles of assist?


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Hard tail eMTB's are about $2k cheaper. Or keep an eye out for black friday sales. I picked up my bike at a $2k discount. You have to be ready to pounce though, they don't last long.


.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Class II? where can you ride a Class II with no pavement?


The throttle assembly just unplugs from the system, and now you're riding a class one e-bike.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Hrm. Here's a "Cool Story Bro"

Making your own gun has been a "thing" since the beginning of guns. Even moreso when AR-15's came out. Totally legal, and very rewarding and fun for people. Someone eventually figured out that since it's all Aluminum, you can make jigs and complete the process VERY EASILY with minimum tooling. No machine shop anymore.

After that, anyone could cheaply make an AR-15 from scratch with no serial number for personal uses. Eventually, pistols followed suit.

At one point, it simply became "too easy" to build them, and that's when antigun orgs, state DOJ's, ATF etc started stepping in and regulating and banning. It was and is a big loss for kitchen-table gunsmiths and hobbyists.

-------------

What's the point of the story? At what point is conversion "too easy" to blur the lines of Class I eBike that we get the attention of Sierra Club, Equestrian orgs, Weenie Trail Runners of America and other orgs, and they start to complain?

Couldn't we use an iphone app to change a quick setting for 27 to 20 mph max and sell it as a class III? quick change setting, unplug the throttle and it's a type 1, right?

I'm a big fan of my eBike and strongly believe that (at a MINIMUM) class I eBike should go everywhere every bike can go, but not sure what I think about a plug-in throttle on a non-city-bike. Makes me a little uneasy.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Hrm. Here's a "Cool Story Bro"
> 
> Making your own gun has been a "thing" since the beginning of guns. Even moreso when AR-15's came out. Totally legal, and very rewarding and fun for people. Someone eventually figured out that since it's all Aluminum, you can make jigs and complete the process VERY EASILY with minimum tooling. No machine shop anymore.
> 
> ...


On the e8000 motors you could remove the 20mph speed limit with nothing more that a zip tie and fridge magnet. Shimano's latest motor is "smarter" and throws an error code if it senses something isn't right.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Yeah, but I'm not talking about tinker solutions. Only anti e-bike MTB people will try to hang us with tinker solutions.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

As a retailer I have to go along with the e-bike trend, most people are buying their bikes and parts online now so I'm going to have to reply on servicing these monstrosities to stay in business. 

As a mountain biker I think this will ruin the sport. Just like paddleboards were a cool way for surfers with shoulder issues to catch waves, or to catch some surf when the swell is too small for normal boards, they blew up into a huge fad that crowded popular surf spots with idiots on massive ocean going vessels- and no concept of etiquette or technique.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Look at Giant


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> As a retailer I have to go along with the e-bike trend, most people are buying their bikes and parts online now so I'm going to have to reply on servicing these monstrosities to stay in business.
> 
> As a mountain biker I think this will ruin the sport. Just like paddleboards were a cool way for surfers with shoulder issues to catch waves, or to catch some surf when the swell is too small for normal boards, they blew up into a huge fad that crowded popular surf spots with idiots on massive ocean going vessels- and no concept of etiquette or technique.


???

Be sure to let everyone know the name of your shop, so you won't be bothered with their business....BicyclesOnMain.

.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Meh, opinions are what they are, this is the man's livelyhood. I don't blame him. I'm not in his area. But if I were, it wouldn't stop me from visiting his shop. Why, just because I like eMTB and he doesn't? I bet he can still do a fine job servicing a bike if I ever needed it....


----------



## Jon A (Jan 4, 2021)

Whiterabbitt said:


> but not sure what I think about a plug-in throttle on a non-city-bike. Makes me a little uneasy.


What is it, exactly, that makes you uneasy about a throttle?


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

I worry about throttles being used as a wedge issue by whiny horsemen, runners, MTBers, and even some MTBR-ers to divide and attempt trail access reduction for bikes.

edit (after your response): currently, popular class II's and even class III's are super easy to tell apart from MTB because they look like city bikes or have oddball frames designed for hauling groceries or surfboards or children or "whatever". On pavement. If there are convertible Class II and III MTB, commercially available (not home-brew), and riding on the trails, current users are doing a good job to "look like" they are pedaling at all times.

All "we" need (not just e but regular MTB) is someone to knock over a whoever on an e-Bike then scoot away uphill using the cranks as a foot rest and the viral internet campaigns will begin...

I suspect much of the eBike gain for access over the years is due to the fact that the bikes LOOK like bikes.


----------



## Jon A (Jan 4, 2021)

Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

_CJ said:


> ???
> 
> Be sure to let everyone know the name of your shop, so you won't be bothered with their business....BicyclesOnMain.
> 
> .


To be clear I'm referring to 120lb quasi motorcycles and other junk, and if you read our reviews you will see I've made it clear to a few people I can't fix their $500 Schwinn e-bike. People that spend under $1200 for an e-bike aren't willing to pay me to fix it either.
Turbo Levos are welcome.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Meh, opinions are what they are, this is the man's livelyhood. I don't blame him. I'm not in his area. But if I were, it wouldn't stop me from visiting his shop. Why, just because I like eMTB and he doesn't? I bet he can still do a fine job servicing a bike if I ever needed it....


Also I should clarify that I do sell and ride e-bikes, dealing with MS for the last decade made it impossible to ride bicycles much till I picked up a Turbo Levo- which is in my profile picture BTW

The big issue is these non-cyclists are causing a lot of problems, riding through town going 40mph with no helmets, using them like dirtbikes on local trails, and then expect tires to cost $10 installed for free.

As all my mtb riding friends are getting older they are all buying e-bikes, and ride them just like a normal mtb. No issues there.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, it wasn't exactly "cheap", but I ended up buying a Husqvarna Mountain Cross 5. It wasn't easy to find, and I ended up shipping one in from Texas. I really like it, but the suspension is definitely budget (and some of RockShox's decisions have me scratching my head), but should be fixable. 

My wife ended up getting a lightly used Luna X1 being sold locally.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> Well, it wasn't exactly "cheap", but I ended up buying a Husqvarna Mountain Cross 5. It wasn't easy to find, and I ended up shipping one in from Texas. I really like it, but the suspension is definitely budget (and some of RockShox's decisions have me scratching my head), but should be fixable.
> 
> My wife ended up getting a lightly used Luna X1 being sold locally.
> 
> View attachment 1961043


Nice bike! Congrats


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Nice bike! Congrats


Thanks! It's funny, I've been riding a single speed built from a 1995 frame for the past 10 years, and now I've added the Husky which is at the extreme opposite end of the spectrum. I think having two such utterly different bikes is going to be fun.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

bad mechanic said:


> Thanks! It's funny, I've been riding a single speed built from a 1995 frame for the past 10 years, and now I've added the Husky which is at the extreme opposite end of the spectrum. I think having two such utterly different bikes is going to be fun.


Similar here. My analog bike is a full rigid steel frame/fork. 12 speed now, but I've been riding rigid steel with a varying number of gears for over a decade, after several years of being full suspension before that, and full rigid before that when suspension was for motorcycles. 

Very different bikes at opposite ends of the spectrum, but they do overlap ever so slightly in the middle. Keeps things interesting.

.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

_CJ said:


> Similar here. My analog bike is a full rigid steel frame/fork. 12 speed now, but I've been riding rigid steel with a varying number of gears for over a decade, after several years of being full suspension before that, and full rigid before that when suspension was for motorcycles.
> 
> Very different bikes at opposite ends of the spectrum, but they do overlap ever so slightly in the middle. Keeps things interesting.
> 
> .


Dude, no way could I do rigid. My back is too rigid! Dang, good shot though. I come from a moto background and it’s scary to think my Levo is the price of a new 450. Somebody is making bank in this new venture…


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Gutch said:


> Dude, no way could I do rigid. My back is too rigid! Dang, good shot though. I come from a moto background and it’s scary to think my Levo is the price of a new 450. Somebody is making bank in this new venture…


I got into motorcycle stuff pretty deep for about five years, dual sport and single-track. I kind of reached the limit of time, money, and physical risk I was willing to invest, and it still wasn't as good as mountain biking, so I sold the moto and bought an e-bike, luckily at a deep discount just before the supply chain crisis hit.

For sure, there's a ton of money to be made on these things. I can only hope the e-bike tax credit, and it's $4000 price cap motivates some manufacturers to come out with some "tax incentive specials" at $3999.99....quality frame, motor, battery with what most people in these forums consider garbage components. Not everyone wants or needs a $10k bike straight out of the gate, and it's kind of fun to upgrade as you go.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

_CJ said:


> I got into motorcycle stuff pretty deep for about five years, dual sport and single-track. I kind of reached the limit of time, money, and physical risk I was willing to invest, and it still wasn't as good as mountain biking, so I sold the moto and bought an e-bike, luckily at a deep discount just before the supply chain crisis hit.
> 
> For sure, there's a ton of money to be made on these things. I can only hope the e-bike tax credit, and it's $4000 price cap motivates some manufacturers to come out with some "tax incentive specials" at $3999.99....quality frame, motor, battery with what most people in these forums consider garbage components. Not everyone wants or needs a $10k bike straight out of the gate, and it's kind of fun to upgrade as you go.


No doubt about that. I’ve been buying and riding these ebikes for 6 years now. My motorcycle past was all moto x. Although my youth was racing bmx. No one should buy a 10k ebike out of the gate, for sure. But, it’s my only hobby now and it doesn’t have cantilever brakes so screw it! Moto X was way more expensive.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gutch said:


> No doubt about that. I’ve been buying and riding these ebikes for 6 years now. My motorcycle past was all moto x. Although my youth was racing bmx. No one should buy a 10k ebike out of the gate, for sure. But, it’s my only hobby now and it doesn’t have cantilever brakes so screw it! Moto X was way more expensive.


Oh, and at 51 I don’t have the sac for triples


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Luna just sold out on 3 batches of FS Carbon Fiber frames RTR with 820wh batteries and Bafang motors @ $4200 for the Black Friday special which sold out one option, the M600 X2 model, in under 12hrs.. The rest went within 2 weeks. The market is there for $4kish bikes that have decent geo just don't expect high end components and plan to upgrade along the way.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow, that is great for luna cycle, it is great to see him do well. I wonder where he is getting his frames from, there are lots of off the shelf, catalogue bicycles that you order bulk over seas from the low end all the way up to the high end.


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> You are correct. You will not be able to find anything new under $5k that is capable on real mountain bike trails.


not true! Bikes Direct offer several models of e-mtb's.........ALL under $5000. Check them out. I've owned one since 2019 (paid $3500) and now have close to 10,000 miles on it! (same motor and battery


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

jiw71 said:


> not true! Bikes Direct offer several models of e-mtb's.........ALL under $5000. Check them out. I've owned one since 2019 (paid $3500) and now have close to 10,000 miles on it! (same motor and battery


What brand/model motor?

.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> As a retailer I have to go along with the e-bike trend, most people are buying their bikes and parts online now so I'm going to have to reply on servicing these monstrosities to stay in business.
> 
> As a mountain biker I think this will ruin the sport. *Just like paddleboards were a cool way for surfers with shoulder issues to catch waves, or to catch some surf when the swell is too small for normal boards, they blew up into a huge fad that crowded popular surf spots with idiots on massive ocean going vessels- and no concept of etiquette or technique.*


While I fully agree with the bolded part (covid didn't help either...fwiw, I've been surfing since I was 10, now 42), I disagree with the notion that ebikes will ruin the sport of MTB. If anything, it's bringing more people to the sport, people that might not be shade tree mechanics and need people like yourself to fix/upgrade their bikes.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

chadbrochills said:


> While I fully agree with the bolded part (covid didn't help either...fwiw, I've been surfing since I was 10, now 42), I disagree with the notion that ebikes will ruin the sport of MTB. If anything, it's bringing more people to the sport, people that might not be shade tree mechanics and need people like yourself to fix/upgrade their bikes.


We're making good money on servicing e-bikes, but I still don't like it that a bunch of idiots with no concept of trail etiquette and who contribute nothing to the sport are going around riding in illegal areas, tearing up trails and making locals angry.
If someone needs an e-bike (I ride one myself due to health problems) wants to ride it like a traditional mountain bike and follow the rules, fine. But someone riding a dual motor 1000watt throttle assist moped on closed trails is not doing us any good. It will hinder more trails being built, and lead to more trails being closed.
E-bikes isn't a yes or no question. It's the entitled Karens and Kevins who just moved here from the Bay Area with more money than common sense that are the problem. It's just they couldn't access our awesome trails before they bought a moped. I make sure that I discuss safety, trail etiquette and legality with everyone that buys an e-bike from us. RadPower doesn't do that and they've basically mobilized an army of morons.
Any class 1 bike made by a bicycle company as a mountain bike is welcome on our group rides, and that gives new riders a chance to learn the ropes. I actually am doing guided rides once a month in order to help with this issue.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> We're making good money on servicing e-bikes, but I still don't like it that a bunch of idiots with no concept of trail etiquette and who contribute nothing to the sport are going around riding in illegal areas, tearing up trails and making locals angry.


Oh, the irony. Everything you've said here, and about ebikes ruining the sport, and bad etiquette, could easily be applied to "enduro-bros". Probably more-so really, as I'm not aware of any ebikers out there complaining that trails built for them to ride for free aren't good enough, and I have yet to see a single ebiker digging his/her own illegal trails on public land, or modifying existing trails ("tearing up") to suit their own personal riding style the way so many bros do.


.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

_CJ said:


> Oh, the irony. Everything you've said here, and about ebikes ruining the sport, and bad etiquette, could easily be applied to "enduro-bros". Probably more-so really, as I'm not aware of any ebikers out there complaining that trails built for them to ride for free aren't good enough, and I have yet to see a single ebiker digging his/her own illegal trails on public land, or modifying existing trails ("tearing up") to suit their own personal riding style the way so many bros do.


Based on my observations, most "enduro-bros" become ebikers eventually.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

_CJ said:


> Oh, the irony. Everything you've said here, and about ebikes ruining the sport, and bad etiquette, could easily be applied to "enduro-bros". Probably more-so really, as I'm not aware of any ebikers out there complaining that trails built for them to ride for free aren't good enough, and I have yet to see a single ebiker digging his/her own illegal trails on public land, or modifying existing trails ("tearing up") to suit their own personal riding style the way so many bros do.
> 
> 
> .


Oddly enough we don't have many enduro bros in my area. Not many problem e-bikers either. But like I said, I think it falls on me to organize rides and lead by example. Every rider I meet, I invite to join our shop rides. No use in complaining, just help the next generation of riders!


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> As a retailer I have to go along with the e-bike trend, most people are buying their bikes and parts online now so I'm going to have to reply on servicing these monstrosities to stay in business.
> 
> As a mountain biker I think this will ruin the sport. Just like paddleboards were a cool way for surfers with shoulder issues to catch waves, or to catch some surf when the swell is too small for normal boards, they blew up into a huge fad that crowded popular surf spots with idiots on massive ocean going vessels- and no concept of etiquette or technique.


I feel the surf analogy. I completely stopped surfing in my mid-fourties (and I started when I was 5) because it's just not fun to paddle out into an overcrowded break and spend 2 hours fighting for a few waves most of which are ruined by people dropping in left and right.

However, I disagree about the lower barrier of entry ruining the sport. One thing I love about MTB is that everyone gets to ride the trail (unlike your surf analogy). Having more riders doesn't change that. As a trail builder, the damage I repair is not caused by a bike type. It's mostly caused by a rider type. You know the ones...


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Bikeventures said:


> Based on my observations, most "enduro-bros" become ebikers eventually.


Funny, because I find them to be some of the most vocal critics of ebikes.


.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Last week a truck load sale of '20/'21 model year BH AtomX eMTB's came up on Instagram for 1/2 price and got the word out to friends looking for a deal. BH pulled out of the US market in 2020 and Crazy Lenny's in Wisconsin had them. Brose S, 720wh 2170 cell batteries and most with Fox suspension and all under $3500. Ended up with 6 sales for them.....


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

_CJ said:


> Funny, because I find them to be some of the most vocal critics of ebikes.
> 
> 
> .


The irony. Those that love chairlifts and shuttles hating on others who use pedal assist.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Scott2MTB said:


> I feel the surf analogy. I completely stopped surfing in my mid-fourties (and I started when I was 5) because it's just not fun to paddle out into an overcrowded break and spend 2 hours fighting for a few waves most of which are ruined by people dropping in left and right.
> 
> However, I disagree about the lower barrier of entry ruining the sport. One thing I love about MTB is that everyone gets to ride the trail (unlike your surf analogy). Having more riders doesn't change that. *As a trail builder, the damage I repair is not caused by a bike type. It's mostly caused by a rider type.* You know the ones...


I started surfing at 10, now 42, and barely miss surfing as much these days because of the crowds and horrible etiquette. That and I'm now 2hrs from the beach lol. 

Your bolded statement is so spot on.


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

_CJ said:


> What brand/model motor?
> 
> .


----------



## gotboostedvr6 (Sep 1, 2008)

I’ve installed 2 of these. They have a ton of power. Find an old decent 26 full suspension and go for it.









284.05US $ 5% OFF|Free Shipping Tsdz2 Midmotor 36v 48v 52v Electric Bicycle Torque Sensor Mid Drive Motor Kit With Battery Option - Electric Bicycle Motor - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

gotboostedvr6 said:


> I’ve installed 2 of these. They have a ton of power. Find an old decent 26 full suspension and go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or better yet find a FS bike with 29" wheels










$1000 all in for this TSDZ2 model that I rode for two years, already had the bike since 05'.


----------



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

Save Up to 60% Off eBikes LTD QTYS of these 29er eBikes Electric Mountain bikes 2023 Motobecane HAL e29 with Shimano SLX / E6100M Electric MidDrive 29er Full Suspension Mountain eBikes Shimano Hydraulic Disc Brakes Rockshox RECON 120mm Forks | Save up to 60% off list prices on new Electric bicycles



I have this bike. It’s fine out of the box considering the price point. I’ve since upgraded a lot. It’s the third bike I’ve purchased from them, and I have been happy with the support.

Here’s what I’ve done, and it’s pretty perfect for me at this point.


Bomber Z1 Coil Fork
Double Barrel In-line Coil Shock
Shimano 203mm rotors, mt400 brake set, Ceramic pads
Wolf Tooth Dropper Lever
ESI Grips
Wolf Tooth 30T Stainless Steel Sprocket
KMC X11 HD Chain
All Steel Cassette
XT Derailleur
PNW Coast Dropper Post
WTD Saddle
Fomtor Stem
Spank 359 Wheels
DT Swiss 350 Hubs
Cushcore Pro Tire Inserts
Michelin Wild Enduro Tires
Shimano SPD Pedals


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

pufferjumper said:


> Save Up to 60% Off eBikes LTD QTYS of these 29er eBikes Electric Mountain bikes 2023 Motobecane HAL e29 with Shimano SLX / E6100M Electric MidDrive 29er Full Suspension Mountain eBikes Shimano Hydraulic Disc Brakes Rockshox RECON 120mm Forks | Save up to 60% off list prices on new Electric bicycles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good old Bikes Direct. Cool upgrades. Great value at $2,999. Post a picture please.


----------



## jw_1995 (3 mo ago)

Picked up a scratch/dent Motobecane (Fantom 29 Advent) at BikeIsland. 

It is a beautiful bike but had a few rough spots -- the derailler was a birds nest with the chain. One wheel was way out of true. If you're pinching pennies like me for an ebike base, it may be a good deal for you.

Update: Received a Bafang BBS02 kit and it fit like a dream. Waiting on some 1mm shims for clearance. Looks like this is gonna be some serious fun.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Here’s one! Specialized Levo Expert. LN, 199miles. $5470 upgrades!


----------



## jw_1995 (3 mo ago)

gotboostedvr6 said:


> I’ve installed 2 of these. They have a ton of power. Find an old decent 26 full suspension and go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On my last order to aliexpress, I ordered 3 parts from two different vendors (3D printer parts). When I received the order, two of the parts were broken and the third part was out of spec and unusable. I no longer order from Aliexpress. If I can't find the parts I want from a stocking US distributor, I simply won't buy them.

Glad I found out the situation before I ordered the parts for my Voron printer .....


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I just got an email from FlyRides announcing their black Friday sale. Some pretty good deals in there.








Overstock Sale







flyridesusa.com


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up CJ - Bosch gen 4 for under 5K (plus $400 rebate?)








Niner WFO e9


Low prices on Niner WFO e9. 0% APR financing available. Excellent customer service. Click now to learn more.




flyridesusa.com


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Check some local motorcycle shops for the Intense Tazer MX models. These were marketed toward moto racers for training tools. They didnt sell very well and shops are discounting them significantly. There are two models Pro with Ohlins ($7999)suspension and Expert with DVO ($6100)Suspension. My local shop has a Expert model discounted to $4900. I have the Expert model and they are great enduro mountain bikes.


----------



## jw_1995 (3 mo ago)

In your quest for a low cost eMTB, you might want to ignore cost considerations concerning the battery. FWIW:

"*Deadly E-Bikes: Four Explosions in New York Every Week*
*Essay by Eric Worrall

Fires from exploding e-bike batteries multiply in NYC — sometimes fatally*


> October 30, 20225:00 AM ET
> Heard on Weekend Edition Sunday
> MATTHEW SCHUERMAN
> NEW YORK — Four times a week on average, an e-bike or e-scooter battery catches fire in New York City.
> ...











Deadly E-Bikes: Four Explosions in New York Every Week


BREAKING NEWS – 38 people have been injured in a New York e-Bike fire. “These bikes when they fail, they fail like a blowtorch,” said Dan Flynn, the chief fire marshal at the New …




wattsupwiththat.com


----------

